# chamar-lhe um figo



## ajoujere

Sabem como poderia traduzir-se esta expressão ao espanhol? O significado parece que é "comer sofregamente uma coisa que se considera deliciosa", mas não vejo como expressar isso em espanhol de forma natural. Este é o contexto:

(Estão duas pessoas a falar de um peixe)
-"Custa ver uma peça assim esfanicada, não custa? A mim faz-me impressão. Preferiria deitá-la ao mar a vê-lo para aí às postas"
-"Claro. E o mar chamava-lhe um figo. Em vez de nós eram os outros peixes que se banqueteavam".

Obrigada!


----------



## Fanaya

Veo que Priberam recoge el significado que tú propones: comer ansiosamente algo. No recoge, sin embargo, el que a mi juicio sería el significado en este caso, que es el de '_aprovechar_', en el sentido de que si los pescadores tiraran al agua el pez "hecho añicos_"_ (literalmente traducido de '_esfanicar_', '_feito em fanicos_'), porque supongo que sería inservible para la venta, el mar lo "aprovecharía" porque los peces se lo comerían. 

En cualquier caso, a ver si algún nativo nos lo confirma .


----------



## ajoujere

Gracias Fanaya!
Tiene sentido la acepción de "aprovechar", supongo que estás en lo cierto. Esperaré por la opinión de algún nativo a ver si me lo confirman, pero creo que voy a hacer uso de tu propuesta  Gracias


----------



## Fanaya

Se me ocurrió otra acepción, aunque en este caso quedaría un tanto metafórica, como es '_robar_' ('_os pescadores deixaram o peixe na beira e o mar chamou-lhes um figo_').


----------



## ajoujere

No sé, viendo el contexto me gusta más como queda con "aprovechar". Quedaría algo así como:
-"Claro. Y el mar lo aprovecharía. En lugar de nosotros serían los demás peces los que disfrutaran del banquete". ¿No?

Gracias


----------



## Fanaya

Sí, la verdad es que estoy de acuerdo contigo. Queda mejor con '_aprovechar_'. De hecho, creo que la frase que has propuesta estaría perfecta. Ahora mi duda sería, ¿no tenemos nosotros en España una expresión equivalente? Es que ahora mismo no me viene ninguna a la cabeza...


----------



## ajoujere

¡Ni idea! ese es mi problema, que cuando tienen que salir no salen! Probablemente haya algo, pero es que en este caso ni siquiera me suena...


----------



## Csalrais

¿Le sacaría partido/provecho? Me cuesta proponer otra cosa sin saber si la expresión es coloquial, vulgar, de uso restringido...


----------



## ajoujere

Gracias Csalrais. Yo tampoco sé si es una expresión coloquial, pero me imagino que sí. A ver si aparece algún nativo por aquí que nos aclare algo


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Se me ocurrió otra acepción, aunque en este caso quedaría un tanto metafórica, como es '_robar_' ('_os pescadores deixaram o peixe na beira e o mar chamou-lhes um figo_').



_'Chamar um figo' a_ alguma coisa não tem que ver necessariamente com comê-la. Pode usar-se em situações em que alguém aceita, se apropria, aproveita ou usa alguma coisa com grande afã ou sofreguidão ou mostra muito entusiasmo e tira proveito imediato dela. Contudo, '_roubar_', pelo menos em português, não tem essa conotação, mesmo figurada, porque a tónica de roubar está na subtracção de uma coisa a alguém contra a sua vontade e a de _'chamar um figo' _na sofreguidão com que a aproveitamos. As coisas a que _'chamamos um figo'_, ao contrário das roubadas, são-nos dadas ou obtemo-las legitimamente, acho eu.
É uma expressão coloquial, efectivamente.


----------



## Fanaya

Não estou de acordo, Carfer. Para mim a frase '_O carteirista viu a carteira do turista, que estava distraído, e chamou-lhe um figo_' está correcta. E nesse caso a acepção seria a de '_roubar_'.


----------



## ajoujere

Então, para o caso inicial que expus, entendo -a partir da explicação de Carfer- que a primeira acepção que ofereceu Fanaya ("aprovechar") estaria certa, não é?
Já agora, no exemplo do carteirista acho que aí o significado de "chamou-lhe um figo" também pode ser o de "aproveitar" ('_aproveitou que estava distraído_')


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Não estou de acordo, Carfer. Para mim a frase '_O carteirista viu a carteira do turista, que estava distraído, e chamou-lhe um figo_' está correcta. E nesse caso a acepção seria a de '_roubar_'.



De acordo, mas continua válida, penso eu, a ideia de que não há uma identificação entre '_roubar_' e _'chamar um figo'_.  Tinha escrito inicialmente 'A _maioria ds coisas a que 'chamamos um figo', ao contrário das roubadas, são-nos dadas ou obtemo-las legitimamente..._' e fiz mal em ter emendado por não me ocorrer, como te ocorreu a ti, nenhuma situação em que em que _'chamássemos um figo' _a uma apropriação ilícita. De qualquer forma, mesmo no exemplo que deste, o que permite usar _'chamar um figo' _no caso da acção do ladrão que citaste  é a rapidez, a sofreguidão com que ele se apropria da carteira, não o acto de roubar.


----------



## Carfer

ajoujere said:


> Então, para o caso inicial que expus, entendo -a partir da explicação de Carfer- que a primeira acepção que ofereceu Fanaya ("aprovechar") estaria certa, não é?
> Já agora, no exemplo do carteirista acho que aí o significado de "chamou-lhe um figo" também pode ser o de "aproveitar" ('_aproveitou que estava distraído_')



Com certeza, mas o que lhe falta é algo que dê ideia da intensidade da vontade de aproveitar, da ansiedade, da impaciência. O mar só lhe '_chamará um figo' _se o aproveitamento for imediato, sem hesitação.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> De acordo, mas continua válida, penso eu, a ideia de que não há uma identificação entre '_roubar_' e _'chamar um figo'_.  Tinha escrito inicialmente 'A _maioria ds coisas a que 'chamamos um figo', ao contrário das roubadas, são-nos dadas ou obtemo-las legitimamente..._' e fiz mal em ter emendado por não me ocorrer, como te ocorreu a ti, nenhuma situação em que em que _'chamássemos um figo' _a uma apropriação ilícita. De qualquer forma, mesmo no exemplo que deste, o que permite usar _'chamar um figo' _no caso da acção do ladrão que citaste  é a rapidez, a sofreguidão com que ele se apropria da carteira, não o acto de roubar.



Excelente esclarecimento, como do costume, Carlos . Obrigado. 

Por cierto, Ajoujere, ya se me ocurrió la expresión en español: '_sacar partido_' (vaya, veo que csalrais ya lo había propuesto y le he quitado todo el mérito . La próxima vez tendré que leer). Espero haberte sido útil.


----------



## ajoujere

Gracias Fanaya! me has sido útil desde la primera respuesta ^^

Obrigada, Carfer, pelo esclarecimento!


----------

